# Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Smoker Grill Grates



## hillallanr (Sep 9, 2015)

I recently purchased an OK Joe combo gas/smoker from Lowe's.  It's a heavy beast.  Anyway, the assembly went well, and I have seasoned the smoker side.  One question though.  The box and the sticker on the grill says the grill grates are porcelain coated cast iron.  They seem to be simply rough cast iron - no coating.  I called Char-Broil and the rep says that the coating is "supposed to be matte".  Well, I have a degree in metallurgical engineering and I'm pretty sure I know rough cast iron when I see it.  They even darkened to nearly black when I seasoned the smoker.  So, should I be elevating my concerns to Char-Broil?  Porcelain sure would be easier to clean.


----------

